# Flexipads?



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi folks, I’m in the market for some new pads. I came across the flexipads viper pads, I’m just wondering has anyone got any experience with them or any of the flexipads range? 

Thanks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used various pads from them, they were all good value. Not everyone seems to like them but over the years I thought they did a good job


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

I certainly have no issue with them, have a few of their hex pads and mf pads, certainly work well enough for what I need.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Only tried their MF Cutting pad, and it was great for me


----------

